
Ask HN: Recommendations for Papers in ACM - thickice
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;queue.acm.org&#x2F; is providing membership free access for three months. Looking for suggestion for good papers to read. My primary areas of interest, concurrency&#x2F;performance at scale, distributed systems, authentication&#x2F;authorization.
======
Mxtetris
In general, a good place to start looking for new papers to read is the
reference list of a paper, textbook, or Wikipedia article that interests you.

Here's one I enjoyed: "Congestion avoidance and control," by Jacobson, 1988.
[https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/52325.52356](https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/52325.52356)

The paper documents "congestion collapse" in the early internet. Too many TCP
packets were sent at once, some were dropped, resent, dropped again, resent
again, and so on, causing bandwidth to drop. The paper then goes on to present
ways to scale the number of packets sent according to the number of packets
acknowledged or lost.

